# Broken FLAC support is a new Known Issue in the Windows 10 October 2018 Update



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

https://mspoweruser.com/broken-flac-support-is-a-new-known-issue-in-the-windows-10-october-2018-update/


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

This appears to affect only native Win 10 support for FLAC. 3rd party apps such as Foobar and so forth are not affected.


----------

